# If your tired of the Nationals



## southern Gentleman (Mar 26, 2013)

I read this Forum every night . I to work in the field all day and sit at the computer all night. I agree it's stupid to look at pictures all night of the stupid things you did all day . Yes it Sucks . The money is less . The qc, PCR, BOA Security , ICC reports are all stupid and more of them every year .
SG, Cyprexx, 5 Bro's and all the rest got us by the short hairs . I recently read a thread when is enough , enough . Well it's Now . When we quit wining, quit working for nothing, quit bitching about it and do something about it it will get better. what would happen if enough of us said NO I'm not doing a stupid redundant PCR report, NO i'm not cutting a grass for $20.00 NO I'm not driving 60 miles back to a property to pick up a piece of paper . JUST NO and NO and NO . They would be up sh_ts creek in a week. The clients would be threatening to leave them and God knows what the client wants they get . Well it's high time the Boots on the Ground Guys and Girls Gets what we need 
So if there is a Union out there I'll Join it if Not I'll start it .If there is an organization that Unites Us I'll join it if not I'll start One.
Quit Complaining and DO something. It's time to get Pissed off you all ..Time to Say No More


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish, not to be negative, but there are just to many people they can feed on for that to happen.. the new people comming in won't listen to what the experienced say because of the pretty picture the nats paint in their mind.. then they findout the hard way and are to embarrassed to admit they where wrong. I get calls all the time from people that wanna work for me but do not have a clue how things work. I try and tell them to never work for the nats or regionals, that you could make more working at burger king at the end of the day. But they dont believe it. Its sad. Greed, corruption and the fact we didn't say no no no from the very beginning has got this industry where its at.. to many people out of work for something to happen I think. I dont think a union would help just another finger in the pie. What we need are codes and regulation from each state. Kinda like when a contractor is building a house in the private sector. A state or county inspector comes in every know and then to make sure everything is up to code. And if not its shut down til it passes code.. that way safeguard, 5 hoes, and any other mill would ha e to answer to state or county laws amd codes.. that would take some of the hacks out as well because they can't do the proper work and the ones that do know how would demand more money because it has to be done right the first time and we have to make a profit. Buuuuutt I don't see that happening anyrime soon, I mean even the real estate bromers are saying that the nats are screwing this industry up.. well go back to your bank that owns the home and start filing complainants not just sit back and watch everyrhing go to hell.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

they might not listen to no and except cheap work but eventually they will go brokkeee:thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

southern Gentleman said:


> I read this Forum every night . I to work in the field all day and sit at the computer all night. I agree it's stupid to look at pictures all night of the stupid things you did all day . Yes it Sucks . The money is less . The qc, PCR, BOA Security , ICC reports are all stupid and more of them every year .
> SG, Cyprexx, 5 Bro's and all the rest got us by the short hairs . I recently read a thread when is enough , enough . Well it's Now . When we quit wining, quit working for nothing, quit bitching about it and do something about it it will get better. what would happen if enough of us said NO I'm not doing a stupid redundant PCR report, NO i'm not cutting a grass for $20.00 NO I'm not driving 60 miles back to a property to pick up a piece of paper . JUST NO and NO and NO . They would be up sh_ts creek in a week. The clients would be threatening to leave them and God knows what the client wants they get . Well it's high time the Boots on the Ground Guys and Girls Gets what we need
> So if there is a Union out there I'll Join it if Not I'll start it .If there is an organization that Unites Us I'll join it if not I'll start One.
> Quit Complaining and DO something. It's time to get Pissed off you all ..Time to Say No More


 Speaking of PCRs I got so pissed off at a national after going back to the same property 4 times for the same issue and finally asked my exact words to them were "DOES ANYBODY THERE READ THESE F*****G PCR'S"
there response was "no but" before she could get another word out I hung up. never had to go back again.:whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ive been wanting to start and association for years now.I am so tired of the cubical worker that doesnt have a clue about construction but yet tells me what it cost to demo a basement etc.I tell them all the time if you have no problem going with the guy in the mini van with the push mower with no license or experience go right ahead.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Ive been wanting to start and association for years now.I am so tired of the cubical worker that doesnt have a clue about construction but yet tells me what it cost to demo a basement etc.I tell them all the time if you have no problem going with the guy in the mini van with the push mower with no license or experience go right ahead.


And they will. They don't have a problem as long as the work is turned in on time and the pics are good enough to get everybody paid. 

The nationals are ONLY concerned with how much volume you can handle and how quick you turn work around.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

there are too many folks in this industry that can't read for a union or org to work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> there are too many folks in this industry that can't read for a union or org to work.



A union or organization will NEVER work and I Highly doubt that it would even get off the ground.

What will work is education. We need to educate their hiring pool. Let people know that they will never get paid working for xyz regional. There should be a craigslist campaign to counter that of the regionals. If these guys knew they were going to get screwed they wouldn't start in the first place.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

We've offered several times to have them send their people out here and we'll spend a week with them and let them run the camera and perform the work that doesn't pay enough. They need to teach these idot's something. I cannot believe these people don't understand anything about houses and how they work. Amazing! They don't know the difference between latex and oil, how to read a gas meter, the thawing and freezing of a house and the list goes on and on. Truly amazing. What I can't believe more is that these ****ing banks hire these companies and don't just go direct with a good contractor. It's all just f------- crooked.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

*work load*

Hey anyone noticing any major slow downs with work orders in the Midwest?


----------

